# Pigeons are ...clean?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I noticed my little feathered-one does not like to relieve himself in the cage or (thankfully) on my shoulder. He waits for me to pick him up or he aims his but through the cage bars  Sorry, I just wanted to comment on that. It's pretty amazing isn't it? I always thought of pigeons as filthy creatures because they are so unsanitary :}


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So far, I've usually been the "First Responder" to your questions and comments, but, this time, I'm just laughing too hard to help you. I'm sorry.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just give him time and he'll poop anywhere his little heart desires - in his water bowl, food dish, your shoulder, etc.

Right now he is still in baby mode and his mama and papa taught him to poop over the side of the nest to keep the nest as clean as possible.

It's pretty amazing that they stay as clean and fresh smelling as they do.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> So far, I've usually been the "First Responder" to your questions and comments, but, this time, I'm just laughing too hard to help you. I'm sorry.
> 
> Pidgey


 Uh oh...I say they're clean and I get laughter..Not good!!!



Lady Tarheel said:


> Just give him time and he'll poop anywhere his little heart desires - in his water bowl, food dish, your shoulder, etc.
> 
> Right now he is still in baby mode and his mama and papa taught him to poop over the side of the nest to keep the nest as clean as possible.
> 
> It's pretty amazing that they stay as clean and fresh smelling as they do.


Oh dear...Guess I'll have to work on getting one of those bird diapers! --Hey, speaking of which, does anyone know how to MAKE them? Flight suits look super-cool, but I'd like to start with something a little more frugal especially since he's growing. A year back, someone had a pattern out on how to make a diaper for a chicken out of an ordinary sock and it worked great! I can't find the site again though. Has anyone made one for their pigeon or know of the pattern or link to it?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Pigeons are very clean birds or at least mine is. Seems only the boy birds put their butts to the cage side and poo through it. My Pigeon is poo trained to only poo in her cage. They are cleaner than parrots.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

How did you train your pigeon to poop where you wanted it to? 

Thanks.
Rach

PS I have never seen a messier animal!!


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Poo trained?*

I've somehow managed to poo train Pijji, but I have no clue how I did it. 
Seems the only place he poops is in ....
his cage (good boy)
the newspaper (good idea, but not while i'm trying to read it)
the bathroom sink (not bad yet, but watch out when you first wake up)
my slippers (hmmph, but they are washable and I've accustomed myself to inspect before slipping them on)
my head (eeeww, anyone have any reference material as to the effects of nitrogen on hair?)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your post is a riot, Ernie! I sure do hear you! You have it much worse than I do since Squeaks can't fly.

Right now, in daddy mode, he doesn't poop unless I take him out to eat, chase the cats and poop. THEN, he does the major dump and makes up for lost time EVERYwhere he goes: living, dining, bedroom, kitchen, bathroom. 

Talk about me having to be EVER vigilent! I've been going barefoot and am not always THAT watchful!  Fortunately, I have paper stashed everywhere, including pants pockets! *sigh* I really SHOULD put his suit on more often even though he prefers being "naked, naked, naked!"


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Prizm said:


> Uh oh...I say they're clean and I get laughter..Not good!!!
> 
> 
> Oh dear...Guess I'll have to work on getting one of those bird diapers! --Hey, speaking of which, does anyone know how to MAKE them? Flight suits look super-cool, but I'd like to start with something a little more frugal especially since he's growing. A year back, someone had a pattern out on how to make a diaper for a chicken out of an ordinary sock and it worked great! I can't find the site again though. Has anyone made one for their pigeon or know of the pattern or link to it?


I used to make diapers for my then-indoor chickens. I used a common handkerchief, cut a hole for the tail, and fastened it over the back. They would usually stay on for up to four hours (you can tell when it needs to be changed!) You might try that? I've never used one for pigeons, though it should work, I would think. They're easier to handle than chickens lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, pigeons will poo anywhere they feel comfortable. I have seen a lot of "deposits" made in their water dishes and food dishes.

I guess re-inforcement training has worked to get them to go where you want, but you have to work with them 24/7, train consistently, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------

